# Have You Looked into A Viatical Settlement for Your Life Insurance?



## Lon (May 3, 2015)

You can sell your life insurance policy today and receive cash for it based on the face amount of the policy, your age & life expectancy There is no further benefit at your death.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

That's always been true of endowment insurance, Life insurance and many annuities.  But they buy you out cheap.


----------



## Lon (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That's always been true of endowment insurance, Life insurance and many annuities.  But hey buy you cheap.



Viatical settlements are different Jim.  Example. The organization gives you 65, 000 today for your $100,000 policy and they collect the $100,000 when you die. There is no Life Insurance Company involved in the transaction.


----------



## Cole Slaw (May 8, 2015)

Obviously, it's a winner for them in the long run. What's the typical vig they're making?


----------

